# BrokenArrowRanch 2017 kidding countdown



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Well I have 3 does pregnant, 1 I'm not sure of and one I think just bred. First 2 are due Oct. 2 to Oct 8th. Bacardi is due the 12th. The questionable one would be due November. And Luna would be due in march. With countdown nearing 30 days I thought it was time to post. Dutchess has been showing and building an udder for 2 months, no joke. It will be a race between her and Liz, 
Pic 1 Dutchess
Pic 2 Amelia. The ? Doe
Pic 3 unflattering picture of Bacardi
Pic 4 another Bacardi and the buck, Richard. Will have to go find pics of Liz and Luna


































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

This is Luna, the new girl










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Pretty goats!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Is it possible for a pregnant does udder to get larger then smaller? Dutchess had a good sized udder going, now it's almost nothing...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Where is she in the pregnancy? You may have to watch and see if someone is nursing on her or if she is self nursing.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Not positive but she should be due soon. Will keep a better eye on her and try to figure out what's up with her.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Put some teat tape on her or something else so that nothing can nurse off her, and see what happens.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck! Hope to see bouncing healthy babies soon!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I just put her on the stand. She has plugs in her teats so maybe it was my imagination?? Grr she needs to hurry up and kid already


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.

Nice does.

Amelia, the doe in the second picture, her stance is strange, almost hunched like, not sure if she is getting sick or just a bad picture stance, is she OK? She is copper deficient as well. does she have an udder filling if she is due oct 2? 

Dutchess, doesn't appear to have a big udder either?

I see copper deficiency, fishtails in some of the does. Do you have copper boluses? 

Do they have free choice loose salt and minerals with copper and selenium in it?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Amelia I'm 99% sure is sterile or a free Martin or something. She's spent months with 2 different bucks (at different times) and never gotten pregnant. I tried putting a finger in there and I only get a couple inches then hit a wall. Yes the picture is funky, she's fine. 

I do have copper boluses, the dosing thing confuses me, I don't want to over dose them. They do have Manna pro minerals free choice


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's a new really bad udder pic on Dutchess. I'm thinking I miss calculated due date because I'm thinking she has at least a couple weeks to go.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> . .
> 
> I do have copper boluses, the dosing thing confuses me, I don't want to over dose them. They do have Manna pro minerals free choice


Copper bolus is almost impossible to overdose as it's slow release. I would go ahead and give them each a couple grams.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> Amelia I'm 99% sure is sterile or a free Martin or something. She's spent months with 2 different bucks (at different times) and never gotten pregnant. I tried putting a finger in there and I only get a couple inches then hit a wall. Yes the picture is funky, she's fine.


I had one FF doe who took 4 cycles to get bred. Granted, we had a junior buck, but it was obvious he could reach her (and she stood perfectly still for him). Sometimes it just takes time.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Another Dutchess pic, obviously isn't going to kid this cycle. Next due date is Halloween time I believe. Would have to look. It's grown a little since the pic but she still has a long ways to go.









And a butt pic of liz. Hardly any udder, but her long loose pooch is.... interesting. Haven't seen them do that until closer to kidding.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Everybody got copper boluses the other day. That was fun... not. Was going to do some mommy clips but my clippers don't like me, all 20 of them. 
Dutchess is still holding onto those little munchkins. I tried to ultrasound her but the probe I was using isn't the best to do transabdominal with. I know I saw (and can feel) lots of baby parts in there. Thinking she has a set of trips in there, she's bigger than ever. 

On another lovely note, amelia, the weird never getting pregnant, may be a hermaphrodite or gay goat, was for sure in heat today. Yet again she won't stand for the buck. My buck doesn't understand the concept of me trying to hold her and just wanted attention from me. Aka to make me smell lovely forever. 
Liz and Bacardi are pregnant looking but no where near due. Which is ok, I'd like to have an udder on bacardi for next showing season. It were up to me she would be getting bred now instead of whenever she got bred. Ok, sarcastic rant over.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you ever ultrasounded Amelia to confirm she has the proper equipment?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are coming along nicely.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That's a good idea karen I have not. I wouldn't know what to look for, my training so far has only been in horses. If I got the right transducer I could probably try. I'd also like to try a speculum and see if she has a cervix.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Dutchess kidded a single a couple weeks ago. She didn't have much of an udder and I found the kid dead. No idea why.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was the kid full term? Sorry for your loss.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Yea the kid looked full term, hairy and looked like a normal kid. It was large. I'm thinking she may have had hard time having it


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

If the birth was too long it could have died during the process.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry  I know how disappointing that is after all of the watching and waiting! Hopefully your next births go smoothly.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Well amelia went to a pet home Christmas eve. They really like her which is just awesome. Luna is building an udder, so maybe some February babies? And Bacardi got rebred in november. That was... interesting. Guess I'll at least have a chance at shows now that she will have a decent udder. She is due in april now. Liz seems pregnant, not sure how far along now. Dutchess is just hanging out, not sure if I'll re breed her or just let her skip along. Of course she is my best milker.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I would wait and bred her in Nov./Dec.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

What I was thinking, thats when I *plan* to breed next time.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I think that the bucks would say that plans are overrated. Mine sure thought that when he broke out three weeks ago and breed 3 of my Does that have not come back in


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Well im glad my buck planned my breeding schedule for me.
I gave everyone mommy haircuts so i can see through all the fluff what their bodies are doing since i have no idea when any of them got bred. Obviously. 
Liz is starting an udder. Im thinking no earlier than mid march for her. Luna still has the same sized udder. Im thinking this is her usual sized udder. She is a heavy milker. Dutchess went through,over or under 3 fences and got with the buck after she lost her kid. She looks like she may be bred. Bacardi still looks pregnant, due mid to late april.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Just posting these for future use. Nice to be able to look back and see about how her udder builds, mucus plug etc. Wish id posted more pix here of previous does pregnancies for reference.

Bacardi due april 24th. If shes bred.









Liz. Not sure due date but i can feel babies, very small udder development. Im guessing she has at least a month left. Maybe 6 weeks










Dutchess. Only pic i could get, she hates her rear end touched or even looked at really. If she is even bred shes mayb a month along.










Luna. Thinking she will be first to kid. She has the most developed udder. Lots more baby movement than even a week ago. Think she lost mucus plug today too. So maybe a month out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Bacardi is definately bred,felt babies today and she has a tiny start to her udder. Seems like she is starting a bit early for her april 24th due date? 
Dutchess was trying to mount the other does so i assume she is in heat


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Two of my FF does this year began developing udders 2 months post-breeding. Bacardi sounds right on time to me.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Theres hardly anything there. More like loose skin in the udder area. But shes working on it. April cant come fast enouh


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Ugh. Bacardi was panting heavily today, granted it was snowing 4 days ago and today it was 75 degrees! Crazy weather. Anyways, now im sitting here in my warm bed wondering why the heck she was panting. Everyone was panting a little,but she was pretty heavy. And wondering if im really going to go check her at 11 oclock at night. When i need to be back awake in 6 hrs.... !(#,%;'£ !£#*#,/, (#*"* * yes i am going to go check her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is a sunny 75 degree's and they have a lot of winter fluff, it is hot to them in the sun. 

Later term pregnant goats also seem to have a harder time. It is normal trying to adjust. 

Yes though, keep an eye on them, they can get pneumonia from the warm days and cold nights.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

They have a large run in shed thats shaded. I have lots of straw down for them.. it does get cold at night


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Couple new pics of the girls. First is bacardi, then Luna, then both of them. Bacardi is due April 24th, Luna I'm not sure. Sometime in april I'm sure. Liz isn't too far behind, but hopefully before may, I'm going out of state for a week in may


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are looking good.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Luna every evening has been showing labor signs. Seperate from herd, stargazes, paws, kicks at her belly, chews and talks to her belly. For about 30 minutes then she goes back to the herd and eats. Her belly has dropped, her sides are really sunk in. But her udder says she has time to go still.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Possible in pre-labor.
Can take several hours.

Keep an eye on her in case.

Her udder isn't really big, but she may be one who fills after she kids. 

How is she today?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

She is fine. Old owner said her udder was much larger last yr when shekidded. I have her locked in a kidding stall at night with a buddy. I think she's probably close, and just tired of being pregnant. She's very large. Thinking trips. Her whole tummy moves when they move around. I can see it


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Her udder still has a ways to go.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Luna had a bit of white discharge just now. Thinking it's just mucus plug. Still has ligs and udder isn't much larger


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Still no babies. Bacardi is due the 22nd, her udder is catching up to this girls. 
Luna has ligs still, but I can wrap my fingers around her tail. She was super sweet today, let me scratch and rub her everywhere. She never let's me do that unless on the milk stand. Her udder just isn't that full still.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

She also did a few back stretches and looks a tad post legged. She doesn't hurry up she won't fit through the stall door


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Bacardi has such a cute little udder. Ligs are are most gone. Swear I saw her bred which would make her due at the end of the month, but who knows. She is a ff. May be imagining things.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Still not much action around here. Udders getting bigger. Bacardi is due sunday. Don't know what Luna is doing. Don't think Luna even knows what she's doing. She's looking quite miserable these days


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Hey, your does are as annoying as mine! Will be watching this thread, see if I can get any pointers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

TooManyBoers. Yes they drive me nuts. Watch them all be bucks too... still nothing. Today is day 140 for bacardi. Feels like day 1,000 for Luna. Her belly is abnormally large and hangs so low. 
Trying to find a replacement part for my birthing camera, my puppy chewed the end off of it. The company discontinued it so hard to find parts.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Bacardi had a little string of goo. Maybe an inch long. She is also wiggling her tail a lot. And kicking at her belly. Today is technically 143.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Luna is in labor. Long string of goo all over her tail, more coming out and her udder is much larger tonight


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

2 bucks born at 5 am. One was twisted around but born fast. 2nd was only one foot and head, but born fast as well.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations! What handsome little fellers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, so cute.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Bacardi is in labor. Probably be early morning like luna


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice, good luck! Will be watching!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Bacardi kidded at 11 something. Started with blood, little goo. Then brown goop. Then Little buck, born head first. By the time I saw it, got a glove on she had the head out, rest came out with a little tug and a good push. Placenta was grey. Called a goat friend, she said likely a mummy kid in there. Load doe up drive her 40 mins away. Gave her oxy, lute and antibiotics. Baby died when it was very little, so hoping she passes everything. Will be on oxy for awhile. She isn't letting baby nurse, and with his size I brought him inside so he doesn't get cold. Once it gets light out I will try to get him on mom. He has gotten colostrum with a syringe and is doing good


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 13, 2018)

Cute little sucker! sorry about the trouble.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

It's ok. Feel bad for the doe and the baby for having to swim around in that nasty stuff all that time. He is super cute and sweet. Really hope he makes it


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute. 

Is the mama on antibiotics?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are all adorable!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Mom got biamycin after birth and la 200 tonight


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Along with the oxy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK


----------

